# Pärjääkö niitä (?)



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was visiting a restaurant the other day and was ordering some food. The waiter then said "Pärjääkö niitä" (as I understood it).

I guess that this was the way to ask if that's enough, but have I heard it correctly?


----------



## Spongiformi

Probably: "_Pärjääkö niillä?_"

You guessed the meaning exactly right. In this context "_pärjätä"_ would mean "manage", that is, a less severe condition compared to _"selviytyä"_ / "survive".


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Probably: "_Pärjääkö niillä?_"
> 
> You guessed the meaning exactly right. In this context "_pärjätä"_ would mean "manage", that is, a less severe condition compared to _"selviytyä"_ / "survive".



_pärjää_ seems to be in the 3rd person here -- is this a "nollapersoona" construction?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> _pärjää_ seems to be in the 3rd person here -- is this a "nollapersoona" construction?



Yeah.

Pärjääkö [ihminen] niillä?


----------

